# esdevenc = esdevingué?



## César Lasso

Hola!

Así comienza _La disputa de l'ase _de Alselm Turmeda:

_Veient el món fort incitat
a totes vies de pecat,
recitar vull una aventura
que m’esdevenc en la verdura..._

Yo, instintivamente, traduciría:

_...una aventura_
_que me ocurrió en la espesura...
_
Pero, claro, el verbo "acontecer" (esdevenir), en esa forma de pasado, debería haber sido "esdevingué". Me podrías explicar el porqué de esa forma "esdevenc"?

Gracias!


----------



## Elxenc

César Lasso said:


> Hola!
> 
> Así comienza _La disputa de l'ase _de Alselm Turmeda:
> 
> _Veient el món fort incitat
> a totes vies de pecat,
> recitar vull una aventura
> que m’esdevenc en la verdura..._
> 
> Yo, instintivamente, traduciría:
> 
> _...una aventura_
> _que me ocurrió en la espesura...
> _
> Pero, claro, el verbo "acontecer" (esdevenir), en esa forma de pasado, debería haber sido "esdevingué". Me podrías explicar el porqué de esa forma "esdevenc"?
> 
> Gracias!



Hola i bon dia:

En l'actualitat aquest verb la forma de la 1ª persona de l'indicatiu és "esdevinc" com també la de venir n'és "vinc". Ara bé encara hui hi ha moltes zones del català on la gent pronuncia "venc" per reminiscències del passat i perquè encara no s'ha produit el "canvi" o per analogia amb totes les altres formes que duen una e : tu vens, ell ve, nosaltres venim, vosaltres veniu, ells venen. A la zona (valenciana) on visc hi ha moltíssima gent que ho fa així, canviant-li la i normativa per la e històrica?. A les Balears crec que el verb venir i els seus derivats fan tots els temps amb la e; pel Principat crec que esdevé alguna cosa pareguda lluny de les ciutats. També he de dir-te que a la llengua oral aquest canvi és bastant corrent; considerat vulgarisme o no , existeix.


Esdevenir ací crec jo que seria més traduïble al castellà per "me acontece" *(usant una  manera d'expressió actual, però que llavors podria ser " me transformo/llego a ser, per açò la 1ª persona esdevenc i no esdevé),: el verb esdevenir és difícil de passar al castellà) *per guardar els nivells de llengua, almenys, actuals. Jo "verdura" la traduiria per "boscatge" - *bosc* espès.


D'altra banda "esdevingué" és la forma del pretèrit perfecte d'indicatiu, res a vore amb el temps narratiu usat per l'escriptor.

Salutacions.

P.D. Disculpa una pregunta. Estàs traduint-la? O només n'és per a tu?

La conjugació actual del verb  esdevenir
http://www.verbs.cat/ca/conjugacio/884-esdevenir.html


----------



## César Lasso

Moltes gràcies per les teves explicacions, que'm semblen molt interessants.

Literalmente, sería "me acontezco", pero debemos considerar que la versión catalana es traducción del francés y éste del original catalán que se perdió. Creo que anduvo metido en "mi" traducción el difunto Mikel de Epalza, que era un gran arabista y medievalista y él mismo occitano-catalano-valenciano. Desde luego, el librillo, una edición mallorquina barata que saqué de una biblioteca, me está encantando. La edición material es muy modesta, pero la versión me parece muy buena.



Elxenc said:


> P.D. Disculpa una pregunta. Estàs traduint-la? O només n'és per a tu?



Es para mi propio placer, pero me encantaría traducirla al castellano o al portugués (he residido hasta recientemente durante diez años en Portugal). Ese autor me parece fascinante y una pena que sea tan desconocido en la Península, fuera del entorno catalano-valenciano-balear. Lástima que, con la crisis, no me huele que alguna editorial se pudiera interesar por una idea tan cultural pero tal vez no muy comercial...

Gracias de nuevo por tus explicaciones, que absorbo con gusto y curiosidad.

Salutacions.


----------



## Elxenc

César Lasso said:


> Moltes gràcies per les teves explicacions, que'm (huí és _*que em*_) semblen molt interessants.
> 
> Literalmente, sería "me acontezco", pero debemos considerar que la versión catalana es traducción del francés y éste del original catalán que se perdió. Creo que anduvo metido en "mi" traducción el difunto Mikel de Epalza, que era un gran arabista y medievalista y él mismo occitano-catalano-valenciano. Desde luego, el librillo, una edición mallorquina barata que saqué de una biblioteca, me está encantando. La edición material es muy modesta, pero la versión me parece muy buena.
> 
> Salutacions.



Hola i bon vespre:

L'edició que he utilitzat per a comparar amb la teua és la d' Els nostres clàssics de la editorial Barcino, 1993. El verb _*esdevenir *_és difícil de traduir al castellà actual per un verb simple, ja passa quan ho intentes des d'el francès (devenir)  o l'italià (diventare), llengües que posseeixen l'equivalent exacte, on es ben viu el seu ús; per açò tu tradueixes per la 3ª persona del singular àdhuc ho he fet jo, cosa que ja ho he corregit o explicat): 

_*convertirse*_ 
*hacerse* 
*volverse* 
 *acaecer* 
 *acontecer* 
 *llegar a ser*_                    (Verb                     )                  _ 


He fet un afegit al meu missatge anterior perquè donava possiblitat a error d'allò que volia expressar: *"(usant una  manera d'expressió actual, però que llavors podria ser  " me transformo/llego a ser"; per açò la 1ª persona m'esdevenc i no  m'esdevé,: el verb esdevenir és difícil de passar al castellà)* "

P.D.
El teu lema una mica "difícil" d'entendre, no?


----------



## César Lasso

Elxenc said:


> El teu lema una mica "difícil" d'entendre, no?



 Sou arabista filòleg. És el principi de un poema àrab i significa "Jo soc aquell que el cec va vore".

Moltes gràcies per les teves explicacions. Si, jo tinc una edició mallorquina que agraeix a la editorial Barcino la reproducció del text de la col.lecció "Els Nostres Clàssics".

_By the way_, saps de algú altre autor o personalitat de la zona que també es passés a l'altra ribera del Mediterrani? És un tema que em fascina!


----------



## Elxenc

César Lasso said:


> Sou arabista filòleg. És el principi de un poema àrab i significa "Jo soc aquell que el cec va vore".
> 
> Moltes gràcies per les teves explicacions. Si, jo tinc una edició mallorquina que agraeix a la editorial Barcino la reproducció del text de la col.lecció "Els Nostres Clàssics".
> 
> _By the way_, saps de algú altre autor o personalitat de la zona que també es passés a l'altra ribera del Mediterrani? És un tema que em fascina!



Hola i bon dia:

Alguna cosa havia relaciona per la biografia de l'autor i i la llengua del teu lema;per cert, els traductors "on line" donen altra traducció res a veure amb la que tu ens dones: Soc cec/cego a la consideració ???; o Vaig mirar els cecs/cegos.

No, no conec cap cas més. El d'Antelm (no pas Anselm com a passat a l'Història) fou el més sonat, potser per que a la seua nova religió esdevingué un sant/santó molt important, a més a més de la importància i intel·ligència, a ambdues llengües dels seus escrits.   

http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anselm_Turmeda

Salutacions.


----------



## César Lasso

Bé, llavors et donaré jo un altre cas, però era andaluz: Fernando del Pozo esdevingué Sulayman del Pozo, va tenir un papel molt important a la victoria dels musulmanos sobre els portuguesos en la batalla de Alcácer-Quibir (http://ca.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kasr_al-Kabir), e finalment va esser governador de Tombuctú.

Espero que no faça molta merda amb el meu català escrit. Soc de Madrid i encara penso en portugués. No practicava el català des del 1991.

Vaig escriure "Sou arabista filòleg" i queria dir "soc arabista filòleg". "Sou" és "soc" en portugués.


----------



## César Lasso

Elxenc said:


> per cert, els traductors "on line" donen altra traducció res a veure amb la que tu ens dones: Soc cec/cego a la consideració ???; o Vaig mirar els cecs/cegos.



Los traductores "on line" no son muy buenos. Para colmo, mi lema es medio verso descontextualizado, porque no cabía el verso entero. Resulta que, por lo visto, cada letra árabe debe de pesar informáticamente como muchas letras latinas.

Y luego está que la estructura gramatical del árabe no es indoeuropea. Literal y crudamente, mi lema traduciría: "yo quien miró el-ciego a...".

Saludos,
César


----------



## Doraemon-

Està parlant en present, no en passat. No sé per què ho vols posar en passat, si no cal:
_recitar quiero una aventura
que me acontece en la espesura...
_ (o com més t'agradi traduir-ho, però no sé per quina raó deuria anar en passat...)


----------



## César Lasso

I tant! La veritat és que l'autor alterna molt el present amb el passat. I aquest exemple está sens dubte en present.


----------



## Elessar

«Esdevenc» es la forma antigua de la tercera persona del pasado simple del verbo «esdevenir». En la lengua de hoy diríamos «esdevingué». Cuanto al sentido de la palabra de cara a su traducción, yo diría que es la cuarta acepción de «esdevenir» en el Diccionari català-valencià-balear:

|| *4. *Produir-se, ocórrer, succeir; cast. _acontecer, suceder._

Como tu instinto traductor bien te ha indicado, «me ocurrió» es la traducción más adecuada de «m’esdevenc».


----------



## Elessar

Doraemon- said:


> Està parlant en present, no en passat. No sé per què ho vols posar en passat, si no cal:
> _recitar quiero una aventura
> que me acontece en la espesura...
> _ (o com més t'agradi traduir-ho, però no sé per quina raó deuria anar en passat...)



_Esdevenc_, en la llengua antiga, pot ser la 1a persona del present d'indicatiu i també la 3a del passat simple. Jo crec que està en passat, perquè si el narrador (ara en el present) es disposa a contar una aventura, és presumible que ja l'haja viscuda. Mai diem «Ara et contaré una història que em passa...» sinó que diem «Ara et contaré una història que em va passar...»


----------



## Doraemon-

Elessar said:


> Mai diem «Ara et contaré una història que em passa...» sinó que diem «Ara et contaré una història que em va passar...»


En aquest exemple que posses sí que va en passat, però es pot dir  perfectament: "vull contar una història que transcorre al segle XV". Es  diu "present històric". Es poden narrar fets passats en present, i él  el que l'autor fa. Al traduir-ho en una llengua tan pròxima crec que  s'ha de respectar el temps. No té rés a veure amb ser llengua antiga. 
No ho trobo en català però és el mateix: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presente_histórico


----------



## Elessar

Doraemon- said:


> En aquest exemple que po*s*es sí que va en passat, però es pot dir  perfectament: "vull contar una història que transcorre al segle XV". Es  diu "present històric". Es poden narrar fets passats en present, i é*s* el que l'autor fa. Al traduir-ho en una llengua tan pròxima crec que  s'ha de respectar el temps. No té rés a veure amb ser llengua antiga.
> No ho trobo en català però és el mateix: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presente_histórico



Si coneixes l'obra de Turmeda i saps que conta la història en present, llavors tens tota la raó: eixe _m'esdevenc_ deu ser en present. Potser César Lasso ens ho pot comprovar. Jo no conec l'obra, però si he de jutjar per l'exemple que s'ha aportat ací (una persona que es diposa a contar una aventura personal) a mi l'opció més lògica és que _m'esdevenc_ està en passat. D'altra banda, per descomptat que existix el present històric, però a mi no em pareix, per les dades aportades, que este siga el cas.


----------



## Doraemon-

Doncs no conec a Turmeda, però el fet és que utilitza el verb en present, de manera normal i correcta. Que tú aquesta frase l'hauries escrita en passat: doncs bé. Però ell ho ha fet en present, i no veig per què no.
_recitar quiero una aventura
que me acontece en la espesura..._


----------

